# Procedure cancelled in ASC setting- Help



## tamblyn (Nov 1, 2010)

A patient is schedule for a facet injection in ASC setting. During the intake process, the patient does not have his normal pain, the physician elects to cancell the procedure. He does meet with the patient and spend 10 min discussing the options with the patient.
Is this billable under 99211-99215 codes?
Thank-you


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it can depend on whether the physician feels that this needs to be billed or not. I noticed 99212 describes 10 minutes of face to face time.


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 1, 2010)

If surgery is canceled, subsequent to the preoperative evaluation, payment may be allowed to the anesthesiologist for an evaluation and management service and the appropriate E&M code may be reported. (A non-medically directed CRNA may also report an E&M code under these circumstances if permitted by state law.)

Above is for canceled anesthesia but I thought I would forward it

https://www.cms.gov/nationalcorrectcodinited/

Below is a link for billing E/M based on time

http://emuniversity.com/CodingBasedonTime.html


----------

